# Google Home



## Ashermusic (Jul 2, 2017)

Not sure this belongs here, but it is "gear."

So I got a free Google Home with the purchase of an LG 6 and cannot figure out what the hell to do with it. I don't have any "smart appliances" and don't care about that.

Apparently Google is beginning to integrate Bluetooth into it. Any suggestions?


----------



## d.healey (Jul 2, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Apparently Google is beginning to integrate Bluetooth into it. Any suggestions?


Put it on eBay


----------



## kaiyoti (Jul 2, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> and don't care about that.



Change is hard. You can start off simple... like light bulbs.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 2, 2017)

kaiyoti said:


> Change is hard. You can start off simple... like light bulbs.



A solution in search of a problem


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 2, 2017)

I consider myself a tech geek who's always interested in and excited about new tech. But honestly I can't for the life of me decide what's useful about these products like the Google Home, Amazon Echo, etc. Like, OK you can ask them how many feet are in a mile. You can ask them for the weather. You can tell it to play your music. You can set an alarm. All of these things are easily accomplished on a smartphone assistant... I feel like the smart home aspect is the only compelling argument.


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 2, 2017)

You are welcome.


----------



## kaiyoti (Jul 2, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> A solution in search of a problem



It's not a solution, it's an innovation. Tech trends this way these days. When Apple first came up with iPhone, no one thought it solved any problems. And yet, you probably can't find your way around cities or buses routes/schedules without your smartphone today. 

Turning on a light bulb is only the beginning. It might sound gimmicky, but there are variety of use cases where this may come in handy. You can turn on light in the dark without the need to search for light switches. You can ask Google Home to make sure you've turned off all the lights or electrical equipment without the need to run around the house. You can check the weather with a simple question. You can ask for next bus time, etc.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 2, 2017)

kaiyoti said:


> It's not a solution, it's an innovation. Tech trends this way these days. When Apple first came up with iPhone, no one thought it solved any problems. And yet, you probably can't find your way around cities or buses routes/schedules without your smartphone today.


It's not innovation if someone else did it before. Google Home isn't new tech. The iPhone wasn't new tech. New wrapping, new baubles, yes. Innovation, nah.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 3, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> It's not innovation if someone else did it before. Google Home isn't new tech. The iPhone wasn't new tech. New wrapping, new baubles, yes. Innovation, nah.



Interesting point. I am wondering: when was the last time something really new appeared?


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 3, 2017)

When I retire in a few years down the line I want a log cabin in the woods with a fishing pole


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 3, 2017)

Google is adding Bluetooth capability to this device and other stuff down the line that maybe will make it more useful for me. But as of right now, no reasonable offer on price or trade will be turned down


----------



## kaiyoti (Jul 3, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> It's not innovation if someone else did it before. Google Home isn't new tech. The iPhone wasn't new tech. New wrapping, new baubles, yes. Innovation, nah.



Innovation isn't just new technology, a new product counts as innovation... new version, new variation, new method, new option, new size, new weight, new color, new update, etc... are all innovation. Otherwise you'd have monopoly and everything would be uber expensive.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 3, 2017)

kaiyoti said:


> Innovation isn't just new technology, a new product counts as innovation... new version, new variation, new method, new option, new size, new weight, new color, new update, etc... are all innovation.


It's not really though is it?
That's just an idea perpetrated by tech people to keep shareholders buoyant and get subsidies from governments and "innovation" funds like Horizon


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jul 4, 2017)

Ask Siri.


----------

